# New version of Iron browser released



## nojmit (Jul 26, 2013)

The SRWare Iron browser has recently been updated to version 28.0.1550 for anyone that uses it. Info and download from http://www.srware.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=7143.

For those unaware of Iron it is a Chromium based browser like Google Chrome, but it doesn't report back to the "mother ship" about what you are doing and where you have been. You have to occasionally check their site for updates because it doesn't even report back what version you are using.


----------



## terra (Sep 16, 2013)

version 29.0.1600.1 released a few days ago.... available here:   https://www.srware.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=7238


----------

